
Computershare and SETL Demonstrate Australia’s First Working Blockchain Solution - insulanian
http://www.mondovisione.com/media-and-resources/news/computershare-and-setl-demonstrate-australias-first-working-blockchain-solution/
======
BenoitP
TL;DR:

> establish securities ownership registers using blockchain [...] post-trade

And no word on the rules of block validation (round-robin? vote?)

